
Project Plowshare - jonas21
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Plowshare
======
apo
Along the same lines - Project Orion:

> Project Orion was a study of a spacecraft intended to be directly propelled
> by a series of explosions of atomic bombs behind the craft (nuclear pulse
> propulsion). Early versions of this vehicle were proposed to take off from
> the ground with significant associated nuclear fallout; later versions were
> presented for use only in space. Six non-nuclear tests were conducted using
> models.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Orion_(nuclear_propuls...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Orion_\(nuclear_propulsion\))

